# pictures of your minis



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

let see some cars...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Heres some of mine!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

And another :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

here is a line up of one of are points races !! No We did not run all at the same time :tongue:


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet i will get some more of mine put up


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

2 more


----------



## SHR (Apr 12, 2006)

My BRP COT ride.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

<img src="http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/510/medium/SANY1121.jpg" />


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/45286


----------



## Fail Racing (Dec 17, 2008)

my mini late model...ill post a pic of my extended chassis 18t when i ge the body painted for it


----------



## Fail Racing (Dec 17, 2008)

my 18t


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

my last season bodies in Open mini late model class 

Frank D:wave:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*look very good !*



Hangtime said:


> Heres a few of mine.


Bud's COT racing bodys looks very good and you make a very good paint job on it! The scale is perfect on your sponsor and number too!

I like it ,good job

Frank D:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That body is hand paint by Bradley fine line designs in Toledo OH. He does unbelivable work. All is cut by hand in reverse and painted inside body. 

The all green ones I painted :drunk: I hate painting bodies


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are all my rides.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are mine.






















hope u like.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

oval racer 53 said:


> Bud's COT racing bodys looks very good and you make a very good paint job on it! The scale is perfect on your sponsor and number too!
> 
> I like it ,good job
> 
> Frank D:wave:


Nice compliment, Yours are cool too! Thanks Frank


----------



## SHR (Apr 12, 2006)

Hangtime said:


> Heres a few of mine.


BRP COT cars look good. Where do you get your decals?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Kevin Crandall - [email protected] 

The Jeff Burton is all paint logo & all. Thanks!


----------



## SHR (Apr 12, 2006)

#12 Bobby Allison Coca-Cola BRP COT Machine.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Like that B A....where did you find the graphics for the Coke car??


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

here is my son zacks championship 18b at lake city speedway in plattsburg ny


----------



## SHR (Apr 12, 2006)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Like that B A....where did you find the graphics for the Coke car??


Thanks K-5, the #12 Coca-Cola graphics are painted not decals. Go to the HobbyTalk RC Oval For Sale forum and look for the Custom Paint Mask thread. Tom Welsh, user name tw78911sc makes any kind of paint mask, not decals but paint mask that you could ever want and does a great job with fast service.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

These are two bodies I am using.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> These are two bodies I am using.


You're a good painter Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think we both know who painted these don't we?


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

my mini-t


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> Heres a few of mine.


What front body mount are you guys using?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bimmerboy318 said:


> What front body mount are you guys using?


I use the stock one. Some guys use assoc TC3 front posts and mount them on the front servo plate.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Here is my last one*

I found the decal set on Ebay....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BobS311 said:


> I found the decal set on Ebay....


Thats sweeeeeet! What did you use for a search???


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

*car*

1/18 decal....they were old stock before NASCAR put slixx in the poorhouse


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

pictures look great

check out "MY PHOTOS" for my LM - now to get it dirty....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

By the way the decals Bob used on his car were not Slixx. They were made by some independent who was closed down by Nascar over licencing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for quality vinyl stickers - check out vinyl7.com - he has done all my decals - and they look great!


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

these were some fun times @ Franks Trains and Hobbies in Oldsmar,fl


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, took mine and made a mini-dt outta it. still need body and front bumper.:thumbsup:


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

my mini


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like them BRP Bodies - this is on my BRP RoadRaptor! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PUT THE PICS ON HERE.:freak:
BUT IF YOU LOOK IN MY PHOTOS I HAVE BRP AND MINI LOSI PICTURES THERE.:thumbsup:*


----------

